# Baratza Sette 270W - Update?



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

This grinder has now been in circulation a while and it seemed to be having issues early days with motors just suddenly stopping to work altogether.

However, I don't seem to have heard such stories and am currently looking to upgrade and could get a new one for £265 through a friend so I'm looking to hear if anyone here has one or is familiar and how it's holding up now?

Thanks


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I've had mine over 1 year now. It died within the first 3 months and was repaired under warranty. Since then it's been fine. Throws up the odd error but works great, consistent and the built in scale is great. However, I have backed the Niche Zero grinder on indiegogo so my Sette will be going soon.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

The only thing that is likely to stop niche owning the home market is if it's not as good in production as Daves version and all the grinders that will be flooding the market once we all have ours!


----------



## Frank16 (Sep 24, 2018)

Sorry to hijack - considering a used Sette - anything I should look out for before I pull the trigger?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Frank16 said:


> Sorry to hijack - considering a used Sette - anything I should look out for before I pull the trigger?


The min question to ask yourself is have you read into the Niche? Yes you would have to wait a little while to receive one and yes it's a little bit more expensive, but if it lives up to its promise (and all indications are that it will) it will be a much better grinder than the Sette, which landed with a mixed (at best) reception.


----------



## lynxv3 (Sep 28, 2018)

@mctrials23, I'll happily take it off you







There's quite a shortage of these grinders, only 2 or 3 UK based sellers are stocking them, otherwise you'd have to order off ebay/International..


----------

